
Show HN: Text-to-Speech service - gri3v3r
https://www.innoetics.com/
======
brudgers
According to Linkedin, the company was founded in 2006.

[https://www.linkedin.com/company/innoetics-
ltd](https://www.linkedin.com/company/innoetics-ltd)

